# [SOLVED] Need info on Asus K53E Bios



## Accelerock (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi ... I have this Asus laptop model K53E and I do have the manual from Asus download website but it doesn't provide detail information within the bios . There things in the bios I don't understand what they are or mean / Do .... You would think the manual would explain it but it doesn't ... Here a couple ex ... Boot section >> what is UEFT Boot and PXE ROM ? Even in the Advanced section there no info what to do there or does ... Any help here ?

Thanks


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Need info on Asus K53E Bios*

No laptop manufacturer I know of provides a user guide for the BIOS settings, and even desktop PC manufacturer's don't. The only time you get one is when you build your own PC or have it custom made to your specifications (as I have), in which case the BIOS settings and explanatory notes form part of the motherboard manual.

A laptop or desktop PC manufacturer is obliged only to provide a guide on using the computer, what the various ports are for etc, & perhaps a few notes on upgrading possibilities. In truth (and this applies particularly to laptops) the manufacturer doesn't want you messing about with BIOS settings and indeed you shouldn't need to apart from perhaps changing the boot device order (and even that can often be done on a "one time" basis these days without accessing the BIOS settings).

All I can suggest is you ascertain the BIOS manufacturer and version number (shown during boot time or on the main page of the BIOS Setup), then run a search using that criteria (for example, I just typed _Award BIOS Settings_ into Google Search and loads of hits came up, but you need to include the version number to get information which is relevant).


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Need info on Asus K53E Bios*

The easiest thing to do is research the options that you don't know.

Most of the settings should be okay at the default settings. Not much need to change anything.

If you select an option there should be a brief description of the the item does in the right-pane (see image below)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need info on Asus K53E Bios*

UEFI UEFI - About UEFI
PXE What is a PXE ROM


----------



## Accelerock (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Need info on Asus K53E Bios*

Thanks guys for your input . It's not so much making changes in the bios , for me it's more just knowing what those features do .. Again thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Need info on Asus K53E Bios*

You are Welcome


----------

